# UFC 101



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Of course it won't be the next fight ... but I simply cannot see anyone in either the 185 or 205 division that can challenge Anderson "the spider" Silva besides Lyoto "the dragon" Machida.

Rampage is a top contender for sure, and a lot quicker than Forrest. BUT I don't see anybody taking either one of their title belts for a while unless they fight each other. 

Too bad for Forrest Griffin, he is still one of my favorites. I am afraid he will be hearing "Run Forrest, Run!" for quite some time now. Anderson made him look bad ...


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I love forest, but he looked so bad, not only running away after the fight but, during the fight something was up, the punch was not that strong and he dropped and stuck his hands up to not get hit. Really would like some explanation about the fight. What ever happened it was not good for him.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard he dislocated his jaw and tried to keep fighting and that little chin knock was enough to make him put his hands up and throw in the towel..he started runnin off to seek medical attention..I have no idea if thats true but just whats circulating right now...I just thought he was completely outclassed and embarrassed and thats why he ran out..who knows..silva is amazing....


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I read on Yahoo Sports that Anderson Silva asked Dana White if he could relinquish his 185 belt and move up to 205 permanently! Dana is all for it, but wanted to give Anderson a couple of days to think about it first to make sure it is what Anderson really wants to do. 

This will be awesome if Anderson makes the move!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I just thought he was completely outclassed and embarrassed and thats why he ran out..who knows..silva is amazing....


Thats sure what I thought watching that fight.... Forrest just got worked over.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought he was completely outclassed and embarrassed and thats why he ran out..who knows..silva is amazing....
> ...


He got outclassed in every way, but something was up with that fight. I have never seen him fight like that. That was not the same Forrest that I have seen for the past few years. I have not missed a fight for the last 5 years and something was up with that. Forrest is not the best fighter out there but, he works harder than most and never gives up. He just threw in the towel in that fight and then he just ran out. I would like to hear why he did that. To me is seemed like UFC wanted to get Silva into the light heavy weight to stay. Which I hope he does, because I want to see him get schooled. He is a great fighter but he is classless. And I hate him. Hope Rampage or someone else takes his ****y ass out.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty sure now forrest's jaw was dislocated and he couldn't hear out of one of his ears..thats why he ran out and threw his hands up..if your jaw is dislocated you don't wanna wait for silva to get another punch in before the ref stops it....anyone fighting silva is gonna have a tough time,, pound for pound, the best fighter in th world....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> pretty sure now forrest's jaw was dislocated and he couldn't hear out of one of his ears..thats why he ran out and threw his hands up..if your jaw is dislocated you don't wanna wait for silva to get another punch in before the ref stops it....anyone fighting silva is gonna have a tough time,, pound for pound, the best fighter in th world....


Man, that kinda sucks.... Forrest definitely got my attention when he beat Rampage, so I was shocked that he went so quickly against Silva. Makes a little more sense but still pretty embarrassing. Hopefully he can heal up and come out swingin again. 8)


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

he wasn't hurt at all. I read an interview that one of his trainers gave. He just got pwned and didn't know how to react. Instead of hanging around for a meaningless interview he left, kind of like after Keith Jardine knocked him out, except no interview so no profanity being spewed. 

Also, Shane Carwin vs Cain Velasquez just got called of. Carwin will now face Brock Lesnar in November for the heavyweight title.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> he wasn't hurt at all. I read an interview that one of his trainers gave. He just got pwned and didn't know how to react. Instead of hanging around for a meaningless interview he left, kind of like after Keith Jardine knocked him out, except no interview so no profanity being spewed.
> 
> Also, Shane Carwin vs Cain Velasquez just got called of. Carwin will now face Brock Lesnar in November for the heavyweight title.


I was hoping that Carwin v. Lesnar would happen. Carwin is a big dude just like Lesnar. I don't hate Lesnar but would rather have the belt around Carwin's waist.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> I was hoping that Carwin v. Lesnar would happen. Carwin is a big dude just like Lesnar. I don't hate Lesnar but would rather have the belt around Carwin's waist.


I actually saw him in person a couple weekends ago.... seemed like a great guy with the little kids around and stuff. He's not that tall, or didn't seem to be but I think he'd have been better off dressed in a tarp or something. His friggin muscles were about to rip right out of the shirt they had him wearing. :lol: Dude definitely has an impressive physique going on.


----------

